

HTTP DELETE: HTTP 200, 202 or 204 All the Time? - tugberk
http://www.tugberkugurlu.com/archive/http-delete-http-200-202-or-204-all-the-time

======
laurent123456
> I received 404 because /api/cars/3 is not a URI which points to a resource
> in my system.

I don't think returning 404 in this case is a good idea. If a client wants to
know if a resource exists or not, they'll issue a HEAD or GET request.

However, for a DELETE request, they normally simply want to delete it and
knows that it has been done. Whether the resource has been deleted now or was
already deleted doesn't provide any useful information. So returning 200 in
all cases (unless it really cannot be deleted) should do it and will keep the
API simpler.

~~~
tugberk
yes, I think the same way. That was just an example.

